# smoked pig head



## berlin281 (Oct 12, 2014)

Smoking a pig head today...tacos di cabeza tonight! Brined 36 hours..slathered with yellow mustard and fish sauce and my rub...













20141012_063835.jpg



__ berlin281
__ Oct 12, 2014


----------



## berlin281 (Oct 12, 2014)

6 hours in...













1413138803846.jpg



__ berlin281
__ Oct 12, 2014


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Oct 12, 2014)

Interesting, I'am in !  :popcorn


----------



## b-one (Oct 12, 2014)

I was at a pig roast and a guy took the brain for a burrito! Looking good!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks quite different , keep us posted on the finished product !


----------



## themule69 (Oct 12, 2014)

Looks good so far! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Happy smoken.

David


----------



## berlin281 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks guys..gonna take another couple hours to get tender....then vack on a hot grill to crisp up the chicharonne. ..


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm hungry! Is it done yet?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## chef willie (Oct 13, 2014)

Now, that's a pretty wild smoke. I've read up on doing a cows head, which is also split first, and takes a long barbacoa but is supposed to make outstanding taco meat. Will wait patiently to see the final pics and how much meat you figure you got off it. Where are you located?....Willie


----------



## chef willie (Oct 13, 2014)

b-one said:


> I was at a pig roast and a guy took the brain for a burrito! Looking good!


I did a pig roast many years ago at a micro brewery...one muy macho guy wanted the head, a hammer and a spoon to show off to his GF and proceeded to bust the skull and spoon out some brain. Needless to say, with the booze and the brains, he wound up in the street barfing his guts out, looking the total fool. Must be 20 years ago....still a vivid memory


----------



## java (Oct 13, 2014)

Looks awsome, Ive wanted to try a cow head.

How did it come out?


----------



## java (Oct 13, 2014)

Cheff willie , thats funny as hell!


----------



## maple sticks (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## berlin281 (Oct 13, 2014)

Came out great guys! I still have to strip most of the meat from the bones...But damn tasty and very tender..like a shoulder..


----------



## themule69 (Oct 13, 2014)

berlin281 said:


> Came out great guys! I still have to strip most of the meat from the bones...But damn tasty and very tender..like a shoulder..


----------



## disco (Oct 13, 2014)

What a great smoke. I love seeing new projects!

Disco


----------



## stickyfingers (Oct 13, 2014)

No, no, no ....sorry can't do it!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 13, 2014)

Head meat is so tender and flavorful.

Looks great.


----------



## foamheart (Oct 13, 2014)

South Louisiana the real jambalaya cookers all know about pork temples. They come in large boxes and the tenderest most flavorful meat you can use in a jambalaya.

Those heads look great, and I can almost taste that crisp skin.

Beautiful job, congrats on a great cook.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 14, 2014)

Oh , my , Brelin.. My all time favorite for Tacos and Burros. I also use heads for tamales ... nothing better.

One thing wrong , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 24, 2021)

this seems interresting


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 24, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> this seems interresting









It’s good.


----------



## zippy12 (Oct 24, 2021)

thinking *

 berlin281
 did it better*


----------



## Titch (Oct 24, 2021)

Bet the cheeks tasted great, not sure about the brains tho


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 24, 2021)

The external skull meat is absolutely delicious. No brains for me.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 24, 2021)

zippy12 said:


> thinking *
> 
> berlin281
> did it better*


Hard telling,, not knowing.
Cook one for yourself.


----------

